# my washing rig



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tease


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

trying to learn how to post pictures think im getting th ehang of it finally


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)




----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

That is a nice rig. Very nice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a great looking setup you got the Dave. How long have you been running it?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

built in march, just finished up my first season with it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice set up Dave.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome looking rig Dave.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So tell us a little about it Dave. Did you do it all yourself? Use one of the power washer trailer manufactures? I'm curious as hell, as it looks well thought out.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So tell us a little about it Dave. Did you do it all yourself? Use one of the power washer trailer manufactures? I'm curious as hell, as it looks well thought out.


LikewisE!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks great, Dave. Are the units Allison? The only thing that caught my eye was the water supply line(s). Those hoses kink on you?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So tell us a little about it Dave. Did you do it all yourself? Use one of the power washer trailer manufactures? I'm curious as hell, as it looks well thought out.


Paul
Built all my self probably took 60 man hrs , lark trailer nothing special painted walls white semi gloss durmax from Lowe's, floor two coats of black Hercule's from northern tool its really holding up great, got the ide from the boards that Ken told about and looking at pictures, and calling some guys on the phone and getting a ideas, its based off of William Page's pictures. Plumbing the thing was like a puzzle
, but very satisfying once done

Ken their Honda's I got both machines from Bob, water lines are good no kinks, I actually have some mean green 3/4 to put on the reel.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Paul
> Built all my self probably took 60 man hrs , lark trailer nothing special painted walls white semi gloss durmax from Lowe's, floor two coats of black Hercule's from northern tool its really holding up great, got the ide from the boards that Ken told about and looking at pictures, and calling some guys on the phone and getting a ideas, its based off of William Page's pictures. Plumbing the thing was like a puzzle
> , but very satisfying once done
> 
> Ken their Honda's I got both machines from Bob, water lines are good no kinks, I actually have some mean green 3/4 to put on the reel.


Cool. Looks to me like you nailed it on your first go at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

we went from taking 4 man hrs (2guys 2hrs) for your average house wash

to taking 2 man hrs (2guys 1hr) for our average house wash


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> we went from taking 4 man hrs (2guys 2hrs) for your average house wash
> 
> to taking 2 man hrs (2guys 1hr) for our average house wash


Sounds like you are already making money off of the new setup! Nice work man.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> we went from taking 4 man hrs (2guys 2hrs) for your average house wash
> 
> to taking 2 man hrs (2guys 1hr) for our average house wash


Awesome. Five of those per day even at southern rates has to be $1,200 plus. Sure beats scraping and drywalling ;-)


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Scraping and drywalling is much better. The reward of a job well done. I recommend all pressure washers get into it right away.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Hell'va rig man, Nice work!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet rig setup


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Toying with the idea of a set up like this. Currently, I have a 4 gpm belt drive and a 3.x gallon direct drive machine. Ideally I would like to use one of my existing machines to shoot chemicals and get an 8 gpm to follow behind and rinse. 

Good idea or bad? I realized lifted the 4 gpm belt drive is what hurt my arm and would like to make the power washing more efficient. 

Not sure I would see a payback though since we do not focus on washing. Probably will wash 25 houses a year or so.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Using a 4 to shoot chemical and 8 to rinse is OK but I think its not needed and add more work having to roll up another hose line. I use my 8 to shoot chemicals and it is plenty strong enough. Once you get set up and see how easy it is you may chase more washing it has much better margins for us. 

We do use two machines to wash a house with two guys we split the house in half. 

For me the hose line is what causes all the work so the less I have to move it and roll it up the better, I see electric reels in my future LOL

I know some guys that have one guy soap and one guy rinse and these guys swear by it, Hopefully Ken will chime in


----------

